# Do you know ToneRite for Strings instruments? Grateful for any opinion:)



## michals231

Dear music friends,
I am happy to share with you my discovery (Great GEAR - Also available for many other stringed instruments) that helps me PLAY IN new guitars or even enrich the sound of already played in ones: 



 This ALL without playing on the instrument.

Do you used this on your strings instruments? (violine, cello etc.) What do you think??

Will be happy about any experience exchange:tiphat:

Best Greetings 
Michal


----------

